# Chocobo video :D



## pigeonsheep (Oct 6, 2008)

not sure if i was allowed to show vids here but
here's chocobo 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y01M8LqiEZA

i think i found the breed of what he may be...http://kaftar.homestead.com/Tony36.html kinda looks like the light brown one from here no?... it'll be really cool if it was this one


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

he is a real cutie!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling bird! I really enjoyed the video!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Very CUTE!!!

Yep, I think it is a breed of Tumbler, but don't know what kind for sure, because there are just so many. There is also the possibility that it be a cross (a mix breed). 

Where are you located? I noticed from another thread, that you are looking at different products to buy...maybe some PT members are local to you, then you could buy grit/feed from them. One pigeon might eat quite a bit, but a couple pounds of grit could last a while.

-Hilly


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> not sure if i was allowed to show vids here but
> here's chocobo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y01M8LqiEZA
> ...


another cute vid would be him taking a bath...has he had one yet?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm from New York :] Yeah I was having a hard time finding the right grit locally...still searching, the online supply stores are quite confusing. For now I'm just relying on pet stores...unless anyone out there can help me ^^

And no i haven't gotten a chance to bathe him yet because he was at my boyfriend's house ever since we got him because I had a severe cold for a while. However, he bathed him everyday there, or should I say Chocobo bathed himself =) We're bringing him to my house finally tonight, I hope he doesn't mind the change in surroundings...he started to get used to my boyfriend by flying up to him and pecking his face. haha 

Oh I'm worried about one thing though I have a cleaning lady that comes every other Thursday and I saw that pigeons aren't supposed to inhale the household cleaner smells...since my floor is all wood I believe she uses the cleaning products to wash the floor...I always smell this pine smell when I enter the room....it's not safe for him is it?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Oct 6, 2008)

shhh~ he's trying to sleep








sorry for the blurriness, i was really tired -.-

is it okay for him to sleep on this perch thing? or do they need something flatter
also on grit, how much am i supposed to feed him? he eats an awful lot of food...o_o aw he just sneezed, poor thing, I'm ordering us a ceramic heater soon enough :]


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

maybe you could cover the cage with a towel when she comes to clean.
That might help out a bit.. not too sure to be honest


----------



## pigeonsheep (Oct 6, 2008)

hmm...sounds like a logical response but i'm not sure i wanna risk it, i guess ill have to take him out while shes there then air out the room. thanks for the input though! :]


----------

